# a cabo



## Vanda

Meninos, vamos fazer um tororó cerebral, caso não saibamos, ou alguém que saiba, please, confirme, como fica a nossa expressão a cabo em inglês.
a cabo de = ao cabo de,  no final; no fim de 

in the end????


----------



## spohreis

Olá Vanda,

O dicionário Michalis diz que: http://michaelis.uol.com.br/moderno/ingles/index.php?lingua=portugues-ingles&palavra=cabo

*ao cabo de: *at the end of


----------



## Vanda

Sim, estou com ele aberto, pois estou em constante consulta, sagradamente, todos os dias, li todas as definições e pulei esta, pode????


----------



## spohreis

Vanda said:


> Sim, estou com ele aberto, pois estou em constante consulta, sagradamente todos os dias, li todas as definições e pulei esta, pode????



Este pobre mortal sabe muito bem como isto acontece.


----------



## Outsider

Não tem um contexto mais específico, Vanda?


----------



## Vanda

Não, é entrada de dicionário, portanto, o máximo que eu puder suprir.


----------



## Outsider

Parece-me que há muitas possibilidades. Por exemplo, "levar a cabo" = _to bring to fruition, to undertake_...


----------



## ignisvandevol

_a cabo_ de traduzir isto
_due to_ translate this

há mais versões, depende do contexto, a cabo é uma expressão forte que não tem tradução directa em inglês tanto quanto sei, portanto há muitas traduções possíveis.


----------



## fernandobn97007

to accomplish, to carry out, conclude, complete, finish


----------



## Vanda

Obrigada a todos pelas sugestões. Só lembrando que a entrada no dicionário deve ser apenas da expressão "a cabo", não dum verbo.


----------



## Outsider

É um dicionário de expressões? Normalmente, num dicionário haveria só uma entrada para "cabo"...


----------



## Vanda

Tudo, Out. A palavra só e a expressão, não completa.
cabo - sm
a cabo - 
ao cabo de -


----------



## Que trem doido

Vanda said:


> Meninos, vamos fazer um tororó cerebral, caso não saibamos, ou alguém que saiba, please, confirme, como fica a nossa expressão a cabo em inglês.
> a cabo de = ao cabo de, no final; no fim de
> 
> in the end????


 

Acho que in the end é a expressão mais usada.  Há outras, mas "in the end" é bem simples e fácil de entender.  Aliás, tenho mais duas; at the end of the day, when all is said and done.


----------



## Outsider

Parece-me que "a cabo" não tem sentido próprio, mas apenas como parte integrante de outras expressões, como "levar a cabo", "ao cabo de", etc. (Aqui, o substantivo "cabo" usa-se no sentido de "fim".)


----------



## wtrmute

Lembrei-me de _to term_ no sentido de completude; é uma tradução possível, ainda que um pouco rebuscada. Mas mesmo assim, concordo com os colegas que a expressão "a cabo" é um pouco difícil de isolar das expressões idiomáticas que a contêm como parte.


----------



## Atomina the atomic nina

Ao fim e ao cabo, como ficou a tradução?


----------



## Outsider

_In the end, after all, all in all_.


----------

